# natural appetite suppressant for nursing mom



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

i want to diet and but i'm hungry all the time for carbs and sugar and salts. i dont know what's up. i actuallly gained 2 lbs the first week of dieting. dd is 8 mos old and eating everything she can ger her hands on, plus i'm nuring her whenever she wants too


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Hemp hearts are great for curbing appetite, and still give you a ton of nutrients and proper fats. Also, they're tasty.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Fat and protein. Could you add fat or protein to every meal? It takes longer to digest, so some people find it curbs their appetite.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

No advice, just







I hear you. I am like a human trash compactor lately and can't seem to find a food I don't like.







I figure that its my body's way of telling me that it needs more food to produce more milk.

I just wish it didn't need so much shortbread and fatty protein.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueridgewoman* 
I just wish it didn't need so much shortbread and fatty protein.









OMG. My husband made a whole pan of shortbread last week. He doesn't eat shortbread. So what happened to it all?? Surely I didn't eat it??









But to the OP, yeah I agree it's hard to diet when you're bf. I basically have given up. I just try to eat good stuff like lots of protein and veggies and good fat and hope for the best. Maybe next year...


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

i wish there was some sort of thing i could take that would stop me from wanting to inhale half the pan of lasagna when we make one







the appetite and weight gain from nursing is the worst part for me


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I had a bad day, so I ate ice cream, crackers, brownies, cookies, hummus, pita and salsa (home made).










It happens.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

you are making. me. jealous.


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
I had a bad day, so I ate ice cream, crackers, brownies, cookies, hummus, pita and salsa (home made).










It happens.

i thought that hummus said humans and i was like omg she is having some problems

to fancy d what are hemp hearts and where do i get them


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Cravings for junk food stem from not getting enough calories and nutrient dense foods. Keep eating the healthy stuff! Lots of fruits and veggies. Proteins with whole grains to keep your blood sugar even.
I'm right there with you. I'm still nursing my 13 month old. I don't keep junk food in the house because I would eat it all!







:


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you tried supplementing with Coconut Oil? It help to burn fat and keeps you satisfied. Plus it tastes yummy







:


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you tried supplementing with Coconut Oil? It help to burn fat and keeps you satisfied. Plus it tastes yummy







:


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you tried supplementing with Coconut Oil? It help to burn fat and keeps you satisfied. Plus it tastes yummy







:


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, I have no idea why that posted three times, sorry all


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I'm experiementing with only going to the grocery store once per week and only buying enough calories to get through the week. If I eat it today, I won't be able to have it tomorrow, when it's on the calendar. That helps me keep from eating the whole tray of lasagna - it must last 5 portions worth.

I like diet soda. Where's that bag smilie? Anyway, the bubbles and sweetness keep me satisfied. I'm thinking to go caffeine free for TTC, so I'm considering whether I'm ready to go to lemon-water & club soda, or just half-way to good with caffeine-free diet soda.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

**Double Post**


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ebony_vbac* 
what are hemp hearts and where do i get them

They're the center of the hemp seed. Very soft, nut-like, and tiny. Super tasty and full of Omega fats and protein. You could get them at a health food store or online. Totally legal, no THC whatsoever. Tasty as all get out. I put them in my yougurt, or you could make some yummy granola bar/cookie type thing with them.

One of many sites selling/promoting HH

From wiki...

Hemp seeds are highly nutritious, and contain beneficial omega fatty acids, amino acids, and minerals. The seeds can be eaten raw, ground into a meal, sprouted, made into "milk" (akin to soy milk), prepared as tea, and used in baking. The fresh leaves can also be eaten in salads. Products range from cereals to frozen waffles, hemp tofu to nut butters. A few companies produce value added hemp seed items that include the seed oils, whole hemp grain (which is sterilized as per international law), hulled hemp seed (the whole seed without the mineral rich outer shell), hemp flour, hemp cake (a by-product of pressing the seed for oil) and hemp protein powder. Hemp is also used in some organic cereals. Hemp seed also being used to make a non-dairy "milk" somewhat similar to soy and nut milks, as well as non-dairy hemp "ice cream."[2][3] Given that seeds account for 50% of the weight of a female plant grown for seed, these products can be made cheaper than with soy, almonds, or flax.[_citation needed_]
Within the UK, the Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs (Defra) treats hemp as purely a non-food crop. Seed can and does appear on the UK market as a legal food product although cultivation licenses are not available for this purpose. In North America, hemp seed food products are sold in small volume, typically in health food stores or by mail order.[4]


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

ok what do you mean supplamenting with coconut oil? drinking it?


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm eating doritos as I read this...justifying it by my big cup of water


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Try melting coconut oil in a cup of hot tea and drink it 20-30 minutes before you eat or as a snack. It helps you eat less at your meal or curbs your appetite. Also, coconut milk is supposed to be really good for breast milk--makes it creamy (or so I've heard--I don't pump b/c DS won't take a bottle anymore so I don't know this for sure).


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies, Thanks so much for posting this thread. I have an 11 week old, I am so hungry! I have been mad at myself thinking I'm a freak with no will power. I got allot of good advice here. I am also curious about the coconut oil. How do I take it?







:


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

coconut, avocado, nuts and seeds are all nature's good fats (i.e. the stuff your body makes DHA out of), so i imagine it would make your breastmilk more creamy.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I take a taste of Coconut Oil during ds' massage at night. If that's too much, try adding to oatmeal...mmmm.

I fing sweet potatoes a good way to satisfy carb/sweet cravings and those are easy to poke a few holes in and pop in the oven. Also mochi, you can find this at certain Whole Foods and it is aweome!! Its just brown rice and you break it into squares and bake an it pops up and gets chewy on the inside. Try plain w/miso. Or there's a cinnamon raisin version that I drizzle honey over or blueberry preserves. mmmm. I think they say (in Japan) that its great for nursing women.


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

i found out doritos had msg in them so i stopped eating them alot of stuff has msg in it


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
I'm experiementing with only going to the grocery store once per week and only buying enough calories to get through the week. If I eat it today, I won't be able to have it tomorrow, when it's on the calendar. That helps me keep from eating the whole tray of lasagna - it must last 5 portions worth.

I like diet soda. Where's that bag smilie? Anyway, the bubbles and sweetness keep me satisfied. I'm thinking to go caffeine free for TTC, so I'm considering whether I'm ready to go to lemon-water & club soda, or just half-way to good with caffeine-free diet soda.

I'd sub the diet soda with a kombucha drink. Much healthier.

If your craving food, you're probably not eating enough protein. It goes again the mainstream ideas of low fats= weight loss, but healthy fats and lean proteins will keep you going. I'd opt for cheese and nuts for afternoon snacking. Add in some avocado in a lunch salad. If you don't like coconut oil in tea, add it into your food = a good extra virgin variety is undetectable in cooking. My picky dc will still eat pancakes and waffles made with coconut oil.


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

******** My picky dc will still eat pancakes and waffles made with coconut oil.







***********

if coconut oil is an appetitie suppresant why are you give it to the kids?


----------



## Jenraz (Sep 1, 2014)

*Good oils are good for us and kids*

Why coconut oil is good for kids and moms. 
Coconut oil suppresses your appetite because it gives your body and brain the healthy fat you need, not because it suppresses your appetite in an artificial way. So giving kids coconut oil is giving them just what they need to be healthy. 
We only cook with Avocado oil, coconut oil, lard and butter. We use olive oil too but are careful not to heat it to high because that is dangerous. Olive oil can't stand the heat change it breaks down the chemical structure, but great for salads and cooling pasta. 
Check out Marks daily apple for tips and threads for eating paleo

I tell you this but I have a type of colitis so breast feeding and loosing weight just seem impossible. 
Also eating gluten(wheat, barley,rye) can actually make you want to eat more. 
I stopped 4 years ago
Read "Wheat Belly". Really life changing I wouldn't stop till I read this. Super scientific.


----------

